# Aurora's first egg



## jimmydman21 (Dec 2, 2010)

My girl Aurora just laid her first egg about 15min ago....I'm so excited! As soon as she laid it she jumped out of her nest and told her hubby Gabriel the news, took a sip of water then got back in the nest. The egg is so cute I could just scramble it...just kidding....Although he hasn't seen it yet, Gabriel is already giving Aurora her space. It's a good thing I cleaned out the cage today so that I won't have to disturb her. Hopefully there will be an egg #2.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Congratulations.
Most likely there will be a second egg within the next 48 hours.

Reti


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

jimmydman21 said:


> My girl Aurora just laid her first egg about 15min ago....I'm so excited! As soon as she laid it she jumped out of her nest and told her hubby Gabriel the news, took a sip of water then got back in the nest. The egg is so cute I could just scramble it...just kidding....Although he hasn't seen it yet, Gabriel is already giving Aurora her space. It's a good thing I cleaned out the cage today so that I won't have to disturb her. Hopefully there will be an egg #2.


yes two pigeons can turn into 20 in no time.. that is if you do not use fake eggs..lol.. pics would be great would love to see the happy couple..


----------



## Hawk_hunter (Nov 16, 2010)

That's great! I would love to see some of your pic. 

I have my pigeons which were mate last week but there still nothing. Waiting for my first egg


----------

